# auf dem Felde



## Berenguer

Hola.
En la estructura de esta frase hay algo que no termino de comprender : "_Er arbeitete mit auf dem Felde_".
Primero, me despista el "_mit_". No sé si se refiere a "_mitarbeiten_" y está colocado el separable "_mit_" antes del complemento, o si es la preposición propia del complemento, lo cual me despistaría más pues no entiendo que pinta el "_mit auf_". 
Si tenemos en cuenta que el complemento es sólo "_auf dem Felde_", primero, si "_auf_" rige dativo y  "_Feld_" está en singular "_auf dem Feld_", ¿de dónde sale la "e" con la que acaba "_Felde_"?
Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas.
Un saludo.


----------



## jocutus

Er arbeitete (zusammen) mit (den Anderen) auf dem Felde.
'mit' steht hier als Abkürzung für 'zusammen mit den Anderen'.
'Felde' ist eine poetische (romantische) Verfremdung von Feld.


----------



## Estopa

Berenguer said:


> Si tenemos en cuenta que el complemento es sólo "_auf dem Felde_", primero, si "_auf_" rige dativo y "_Feld_" está en singular "_auf dem Feld_", ¿de dónde sale la "e" con la que acaba "_Felde_"


 
Hola:

Algunos sustantivos masculinos o neutros pueden añadir una "e" en el dativo singular. No sé si me equivoco, creo que la mayoría son monosílabos.

p.ej.  
Haus - zu Hause / nach Hause
Kind - mit dem Kind(e)
Tag - An dem Tag(e)

Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

jocutus said:


> Er arbeitete (zusammen) mit (den Anderen) auf dem Felde.
> 'mit' steht hier als Abkürzung für 'zusammen mit den Anderen'.


Aunque me sonaría más normal (o quizá solamente más contemporáneo) si el _mit _estuviera al final de la frase, no me suena a que aquí sea otra cosa que el prefijo separado del verbo _*mit*arbeiten_ (es decir, no me suena a que haya una elipis acá donde se haya omitido "_die Anderen_", o a quien sea).

Me parece que -además, de la _-e_ del dativo en _Feld*e*_-, esta síntax también se debe simplemente a que toda la frase es ya algo anticuada - o eso es por lo menos a lo que suena.
Hoy sonaría mucho más normal poner el _mit _muy al final de la frase y decir: _Er arbeitete auf dem Feld *mit*._ 
Pero no me parece que por eso cambie el sentido, es decir, no me parece que arriba suene más a "con [los otros]" y aquí solamente a _mitarbeiten_; para mí, todo lo que cambia en la frase con _mit _al final es que así me suena más contemporánea.


> 'Felde' ist eine poetische (romantische) Verfremdung von Feld.


Bueno, realmente no le llamaría "_Verfremdung_" a la _-e_ del dativo. No es que se sea _tan _extraña ni que se use exclusivamente en contextos poéticos.  (p.ej, _in diesem Sinne._..)


Estopa said:


> (...) Algunos sustantivos masculinos o neutros pueden añadir una "e" en el dativo singular. No sé si me equivoco, creo que la mayoría son monosílabos


Sí.
Y cabe mencionar que -a menos que sea en frases hechas como _zu Haus*e*, in diesem Sinn*e*_, y similares- la _-e_ del dativo ya no se usa mucho 
hoy en día, por lo que tiende a sonar anticuada, y hay que saber bien dónde y cómo usarla y qué efecto se va a obtener poniéndola; "_im Jahr*e* XY"_, por ejemplo, suena a algo realmente "pasado" donde se quiere recalcar el aspecto histórico.


----------



## Berenguer

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Ahora ya lo tengo suficientemente claro. A mi también me parecía desde un principio que el _"mit" _estaba colocado "diferente" a como debería...es decir, al final de frase. 



Sigianga said:


> [...]
> 
> Bueno, realmente no le llamaría "_Verfremdung_" a la _-e_ del dativo. No es que se sea _tan _extraña ni que se use exclusivamente en contextos poéticos.  (p.ej, _in diesem Sinne._..)
> Sí.
> Y cabe mencionar que -a menos que sea en frases hechas como _zu Haus*e*, in diesem Sinn*e*_, y similares- la _-e_ del dativo ya no se usa mucho
> hoy en día, por lo que tiende a sonar anticuada, y hay que saber bien dónde y cómo usarla y qué efecto se va a obtener poniéndola; "_im Jahr*e* XY"_, por ejemplo, suena a algo realmente "pasado" donde se quiere recalcar el aspecto histórico.



Efectivamente la frase es de hace ya más de medio siglo. 

Referente a lo de la "e" del dativo, he visto que en textos de hace bastantes años es muy frecuente. Otro ejemplo: "_...und wandte sich einem Manne zu._". ¿Sabría alguien decirme si existe alguna base etimológica o semántica o de algún tipo para que existiera esa "e" en el dativo.

Muchas gracias a todos.

Un saludo


----------



## Sidjanga

Berenguer said:


> (...) Referente a lo de la "e" del dativo, he visto que en textos de hace bastantes años es muy frecuente. Otro ejemplo: "_...und wandte sich einem Manne zu._". ¿Sabría alguien decirme si existe alguna base etimológica o semántica o de algún tipo para que existiera esa "e" en el dativo. (...)


No estoy muy segura de a qué exactamente te referís con la "base etimológica o semántica", pero según tengo entendido, la _-e_ del dativo no es otra cosa que la _-s_ del genitivo o la _-n_ del dativo en plural - solo que, por la razón que sea y a diferencia de estos, aquella está cayendo en desuso (o, de hecho, ya lo ha hecho bastante).


----------



## Berenguer

Sigianga said:


> No estoy muy segura de a qué exactamente te referís con la "base etimológica o semántica", pero según tengo entendido, la _-e_ del dativo no es otra cosa que la _-s_ del genitivo o la _-n_ del dativo en plural - solo que, por la razón que sea y a diferencia de estos, aquella está cayendo en desuso (o, de hecho, ya lo ha hecho bastante).


Muchas gracias Sigianga. Supongo que además de caer en desuso con la nueva gramática alemana la terminarán eliminando del todo (no sé si incluso lo habrán hecho).
Un saludo.


----------



## Sidjanga

Berenguer said:


> (...) Supongo que además de caer en desuso con la nueva gramática alemana la terminarán eliminando del todo (no sé si incluso lo habrán hecho). (...).


No sé si me habré expresado mal arriba. Pero no creo que eso de "eliminarla" de la ("nueva"?) gramática alemana vaya a pasar mientras que nosotros estemos vivos - para eso es todavía demasiado importante, y mucho.
Lo que está cayendo en desuso es el úso _espontáneo_ en el lenguaje más o menos diario de la _-e_ del dativo como sufijo normal de declinación.

Pero claro que se sigue usando bastante en muchas frases hechas, y sigue siendo un importante recurso estilístico - no solamente en la literatura y poesía.
De modo que, de todas formas, conviene mucho reconocer y entenderla - y tampoco está mal usarla  de vez en cuando.


----------



## kunvla

Este "mit" de tu frase es un adverbio que significa lo siguiente:
Ellos trabajaban en el campo y él* también junto con* ellos.

Fíjate en este:
*mit2* /*Adv.*; _drückt das *Dabeisein*, Verbundensein, die Zugehörigkeit zu etw. aus_/   

*1. a)* *auch, so wie die anderen, der andere*: ich bin m. von der Partie; fassen Sie bitte mal m. an; gehen Sie bitte m. hinüber auf die andere Seite; ich war m. dabei; er stimmte m. in den Chor ein; jmdn. tüchtig m. herannehmen; das hat er m. erwähnt; die Kosten sind m. berechnet; /_wird in Verbindung mit folgendem Verb getrennt geschrieben, wenn eine vorübergehende Beteiligung gemeint ist_/ er will m. arbeiten (_vgl._ mitarbeiten)
http://www.dwds.de/?kompakt=1&sh=1&qu=mit
*
1.* *mit* <Adv.>: 1.  neben anderem, neben [einem, mehreren] anderen; auch; ebenfalls: das gehört m. ...
http://www.duden-suche.de/suche/trefferliste.php?suchbegriff


----------

